# tsuru grill/lights



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

was looking thru ebay and happened upon this
maybe someone would find it useful
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7909772170&category=33710


----------



## Mr. Nice Guy (Jul 28, 2003)

Radioaktiv said:


> was looking thru ebay and happened upon this
> maybe someone would find it useful
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7909772170&category=33710



What, nobody here will jump on this? :thumbup:


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

sounds like a good deal. i never buy from anyone on ebay unless they have 98.5% positive feedback rating or above though.

this makes me nervous:
_ 
been over 2 weeks, did not receive, no communication, does not respond to emails Buyer jstatik777( 56) 
_


----------



## cutlr7 (Nov 10, 2003)

Its actually rather funny they call the Tsuru a "JDM conversion", its actually in Mexico. Anyway, go to www.qualitynissan.com and call the # and ask for Greg Vogel, he will sell the set to you for a good price and will take care of you.....


----------



## EhSteve (Mar 16, 2004)

Somehow I actually prefer the look of the factory headlights over this.


----------



## cutlr7 (Nov 10, 2003)

EhSteve said:


> Somehow I actually prefer the look of the factory headlights over this.


The factory look is good, the nice thing about the Tsuru conversion is it gives the car a fresh look and the lighting on of the H4 is better in my opinion :thumbup:


----------



## PeaNutB13 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Man I want that front bumper* 









I was looking for one of those but i settled on the OEM style; I mean for $36 the price was right.

PEAnutB13


----------



## ryan (Apr 24, 2004)

Anyone know part #'s on these? My brother works at the dealership and I'd like to go through him. I'm sure Mark V is a nice guy but I don't think he's making comish off these. If not i'll him go to him.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

try searching.


----------



## dmanars (Apr 7, 2004)

How much does Greg sell them for? Is it cheaper than the ebay one?



cutlr7 said:


> Its actually rather funny they call the Tsuru a "JDM conversion", its actually in Mexico. Anyway, go to www.qualitynissan.com and call the # and ask for Greg Vogel, he will sell the set to you for a good price and will take care of you.....


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

Only thing is that this gentleman is not providing the filler pieces that go in between the headlights and the front bumper, so its not a "complete kit", hes charging and extra 25.00 dollars for that. Talk to Greg Vogel at Quality Nissan, he is the man! I got my complete Tsuru Headlight kit from him for 300.00 shipped which is the lowest price youll see for a brand new Tsuru kit period. It is a complete kit, brand spanking new 2 headlights 2 corner lights 1 brand new grill, 2 brand new filler pieces that go between the lights and front bumper, all connectors and plugs and brand new Nissan emblems for the front and back. All you you have to do is send the grill and filler pieces to get painted and by the time your finished people will think you have a brand new car. Peace! ^_^


----------



## SpidE-R (Jul 13, 2004)

i didn't like the tsuru headlights either but i dig tsuru taillights because it looks better than regular sentra taillights


----------



## dmanars (Apr 7, 2004)

yeah, but this guy is selling the set for $250 including filler. 
QUOTE=Sentra GTR-1]Only thing is that this gentleman is not providing the filler pieces that go in between the headlights and the front bumper, so its not a "complete kit", hes charging and extra 25.00 dollars for that. Talk to Greg Vogel at Quality Nissan, he is the man! I got my complete Tsuru Headlight kit from him for 300.00 shipped which is the lowest price youll see for a brand new Tsuru kit period. It is a complete kit, brand spanking new 2 headlights 2 corner lights 1 brand new grill, 2 brand new filler pieces that go between the lights and front bumper, all connectors and plugs and brand new Nissan emblems for the front and back. All you you have to do is send the grill and filler pieces to get painted and by the time your finished people will think you have a brand new car. Peace! ^_^[/QUOTE]


----------



## cutlr7 (Nov 10, 2003)

I would still rather buy from Greg for the extra, he will take care of things and he has a good reputation. Well worth the extra cash :thumbup:


----------



## shingouki1 (Feb 11, 2004)

tsuru headlights dont look as agressive as the stock look. but if i wanted a fresh new look i would go for the SUNNY conversion. i love the grill with the "S" in the middle.


----------



## cutlr7 (Nov 10, 2003)

shingouki1 said:


> tsuru headlights dont look as agressive as the stock look. but if i wanted a fresh new look i would go for the SUNNY conversion. i love the grill with the "S" in the middle.



They look way more aggressive, the stock form looks cute :thumbdwn: that's why I changed it


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

cutlr7 said:


> I would still rather buy from Greg for the extra, he will take care of things and he has a good reputation. Well worth the extra cash :thumbup:


i agree.


----------

